# Replacing RTC/CMOS Battery on ACER Travelmate 2300



## JMT74 (Dec 26, 2005)

I have a friends laptop that I believe the RTC/CMOS battery needs to be replaced. I have checked the laptops manual but there is no info on how to go about replacing the RTC/CMOS battery. I have contacted Acer but the laptop is out of warranty and they won't answer something simple as that unless I pay money. lol. I believe I found where the RTC/CMOS battery from this picture of an ACER Travelmate 2300. Does anyone know how to take apart the laptop to be able to replace this battery? I can't find any info on how to do it. I don't wanna ruin anything trying it without fully understanding how to go about it. Thanks. Here is the picture: I put arrows to what I believe is the battery.


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

That looks like the cmos battery for sure. Here's a link to the service manual:

http://tim.id.au/laptops/acer/travelmate 2300 4000 4500.pdf

Good Luck.

**** _Please Post back on your progress. It’s nice to know if the forum has helped or not._ ****


----------

